# Porto Alegre - Rio Grande do Sul Capital - Welcome



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^Thanks.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Cais Mauá by Rodrigo dos Santos Monteiro, on Flickr



Santander Cultural IMG_0055.JPG by Zórzimo Croquezz, on Flickr


Gremio x Fluminense by Grêmio Oficial, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

praca_acorianos by 1835gb, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

rebelit2 by 1835gb, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

raulvs by 1835gb, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

otaviopavinoto by 1835gb, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

portoimagemii by 1835gb, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gremio x LDU by Grêmio Oficial, on Flickr


Gremio x LDU by Grêmio Oficial, on Flickr


----------



## opusdei (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful Church! Reminds me a bigger and more cosmopolitan version of Montevideo.


----------



## opusdei (Apr 14, 2013)

xrtn2 said:


> nicolepandolfo by 1835gb, on Flickr


My Favorite!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^okay


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great pics from Porto Alegre, thanks. :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Linguine said:


> great pics from Porto Alegre, thanks. :cheers:


Thank you.


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

Needs more Ibere Camargo, Borges de Medeiros, Farroupilha and Skyline angles!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

torre-bit-3 by 1835gb, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

laçador by 1835gb, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Adail Pedroso Rosa


----------

